# Pigeon Feed



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Can anyone point me to a good place to order a large amount of pigeon feed? I am in south florida and would like to order food or just simply pick it up. Any recommendations? Or do you guys just make your own feed?


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Now, I can help with this one. lol

There are tons of great companys you can order from:
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/
http://www.globalpigeon.com/
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/
http://www.jedds.com/


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Try these guys... http://www.higginsgrpcorp.com/
A buddy of mine in the Keys buys pigeon mixes from them and i'm pretty sure they deliver. Give them a call
Tom


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

windyflat said:


> Try these guys... http://www.higginsgrpcorp.com/
> A buddy of mine in the Keys buys pigeon mixes from them and i'm pretty sure they deliver. Give them a call
> Tom


Wow, thanks!


That address is not far from me at all. I will give them a call.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Our local club buys a truck full from them each month, so they get a discount or wholesale. Perhaps you can find a local club that buys in volume from them.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

richardtheman said:


> Can anyone point me to a good place to order a large amount of pigeon feed? I am in south florida and would like to order food or just simply pick it up. Any recommendations? Or do you guys just make your own feed?


How many tons are you talking about when you say "a large amount" . We talking Tractor Trailer loads ? You looking for commercial mixes or custom label ?


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> How many tons are you talking about when you say "a large amount" . We talking Tractor Trailer loads ? You looking for commercial mixes or custom label ?



Naw, just something to feed a few pigeons that will last a while.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

richardtheman said:


> Naw, just something to feed a few pigeons that will last a while.


OK,

Then a local distributor could deliver those smaller truck loads. "Brown's" is a brand which is distributed throughout major portions of the US, and perhaps they could put you in touch with one of their distributor's. They produce the feed locally here in Pa. But you might have to purchase and resell a few hundred tons a month, to make a go of it... http://www.fmbrown.com/FeedPage2.htm


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Browns offers some great mixes. We feed "super crack" as a base plus I'll add raw Spanish peanuts, barley,******,and hemp to their diet as needed. I have to drive to Rochester NY to get my feed but It gives me a chance to toss my OB's & YB's 150 miles in the line of flight of our 500 mile race from Cincinnati OH.
Tom


----------

